# How Do I get rid of About : Blank



## bobe (Apr 27, 2005)

Driving me slowly mad has anyone any ideas how to get rid of this piece of garbage. It would be much appreciated.


----------



## jpgalla (Apr 27, 2005)

*about:blank*

I to was a victim of this horrible thing. I got help from this guy http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/topict12577.html 

Go to this link and follow his intructions and you should be good to go. Following these instructions was the only thing that got rid of it for me. I know it seems like alot but hey what ever gets it done.


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

hmm, what i would suggest is go into your browser options i will use IE as an example here:

open IE click on Tools> Internet Options> then change the about:blank to a webpage you would like to view as your home page.

if this does not work reply back here and i will instruct an alternative

also please check out Ad-Aware and Spybot - Search & Destroy

install Ad-aware, open main interface, download the new definitions, and clcik on the gear icon at the top of window, then find the tweak link and click cleaning engine. and make sure to disable "Always try to unload modules before deletion" click proceed then start then choose the FULL SYSTEM scan. let run and when it says it has finished, click next and click on the first tab that shows up, right click in the check-box area and choose select all and click next.

install spybot, open main interface, create registry backup, download new definitions, acquire them all, just right click in the check-box options and choose select all. after configuring, go to main interface, select Immunize, click ok when window pops up and click immunize, then click search and destroy and click check for problems

once you get ad-aware please go to http://www.lavasoftusa.com/ and click on Add-ons in the left sidebar, then in the right sidebar click VX2 Cleaner then on the new page click download now at the bottom install and run.


----------



## bobe (Apr 27, 2005)

I have managed to get rid of the damn thing using instructions at www.securaiteam.com.

Basically the instrucutions use HijackThis:

Step A:
1. Open HijackThis
2. Click Config
3.Check the: 'Mark everything found for fixing after scan' option.
4. Click Back
5. Click Scan
6. Click Fix checked

Step B:
1. Click Config
2. Click Misc Tools
3. OPEN ADS SPY.
4. Click Scan (this will find all hidden files that you will not see in the explorer)
5. Select all items (this has to me done manually)
6. CLICK REMOVE SELECTED

Worked for me hope this of some use


----------

